# Benefits of isopods in roach containers



## tabor (Jul 28, 2008)

Is there any benefit to keeping isopods in a large tub of roaches to control any possible mites etc? I don't have a problems with mites now, but was just wondering if these guys would add any benefit to a roach colony.


----------



## tabor (Jul 28, 2008)

For reference: my main problem is fruit flies, even though I feed almost exclusively dry food, and keep it on the opposite side of the container from the water pellets, I still some how manage to get maggots/flies. 

I think it's mostly because during the summer I store them outside because the increased temps cause MASSIVE breeding, but the cages need to be spotless and stench free before I bring them in for the winter.

I think a good cleaning is all they need, but just wondering if isopods have ever been tried out in a roach setup.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 28, 2008)

I keep some Isopods with my Dubia colonies to help clean up the leftovers. Dubia nymphs eat the frass so too many would not be a good thing because they will clean up the frass as well
Rev


----------



## tabor (Jul 28, 2008)

reverendsterlin said:


> I keep some Isopods with my Dubia colonies to help clean up the leftovers. Dubia nymphs eat the frass so too many would not be a good thing because they will clean up the frass as well
> Rev


Very true, I think I will order some for my centipede's cage anyways, toss a few in my discoids colony and notice if I see any difference.


----------



## tabor (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, after cleaning ALL my roaches cages I found the problem. I was using vermiculite as a substrate and it was waaay too wet, I switched it out for a dry substrate and guess what? No more smell, no more flies. If flies manage to get in I will be shocked.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 29, 2008)

tabor said:


> Well, after cleaning ALL my roaches cages I found the problem. I was using vermiculite as a substrate and it was waaay too wet, I switched it out for a dry substrate and guess what? No more smell, no more flies. If flies manage to get in I will be shocked.


I don't use any substrate with my dubias, works just fine.
Rev


----------



## Hamburglar (Jul 30, 2008)

You can put a small strip of fly paper in your roach bin..  Just hang it down from the top.  Keep it short enough so the roaches don't get too near.  You can place several in there if needed.


----------



## Xaranx (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought you didn't use any substrate Ryan?  I wouldn't use any at all, the frass builds up pretty quick once they start multiplying.  I don't use any myself.


----------

